# 17 dpo, 3 BFN, No period!



## JBob (Feb 21, 2012)

*I've been ttc for 3 months, I am fully aware of my ovualtion days ect from charting and ovulation tests....Anway,*

*I've been feeling very strange since last wednesday (11 DPO) like im not quite myself! So hard to explain in words, but i'll do my best.. I started having a weird twingy sharp stabbing pain (not too painful but noticable) on my right side below my abs, a lower back pain like theres someone pushing on my back...I was also quite tired, off track and unable to concentrate much..I had a couple of dizzy spells too like when I stood up or bent down. I noticed this when food shopping,I felt like a zombie lol. Soo.. I continued to feel like this untill saturday (DAY 27) The day before my period (14dpo) At this point I actually felt like I was going to come on, I started getting period symptoms like bloated belly, slight cramps, sore boobs, breakouts... I usually come on on sunday morning and it's now tuesday*

*and still nothing, I'm usually regular!*

*I tested thursday day 12DPO NEGATIVE, sunday night 15DPO NEGATIVE and lastnight 16DPO NEGATIVE.*

*Yesterday it felt like all my period symptoms just went away.. I just kept having hot flashes last night and was feeling emotional..and sad for no reason. I checked my cervix too and it was low and firm.
I checked it again today...Its hard to reach...quite high but not as firm as yesterday, just a little bit, Also the stabbing twingy pains are back and lower back pain.
Sorry for the essay, I thought I should get as much info as I could across to get better feedback! Has anyone else had anything similar? Could i still be pregnant?
Also... I can't get an appointment with the gp for another 12 days yet..
Really doing my head in, I'd rather just have a period and no for sure or at least a flippin positive!*

*helppp ladies! <3*


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

It's rare, but some women have really low/slow rising HCG and so won't get a positive HPT for a long time -- there was a thread a little while ago about a woman who was still getting BFN until she finally convinced her doc to do an ultrasound, and she had something like an 8 week fetus in there! Anyway, it's rare, but I think it's possible.


----------



## JBob (Feb 21, 2012)

I suppose it could be possible, but i'm not gonna get my hopes up as it is rare ''/

I also had light spottin (pinksh) this morning, i heard this is also a sign... i guess i'm just going to have to keep testing and wait for that docs appointment!

x


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just for the record, I never show a positive until closer to 20 DPO. I hope in posting this, I don't prolong someones pain in accepting that this wasn't their cycle. But all of my pregnancies started off with BFN's.


----------



## Ctatch (Jun 4, 2012)

What was the out come as I am going through the same at the moment. No period and negative test but with all the symptoms and and cant get appointment at the GP for another week. I think the stress isn't helping and it's always on my mind as we are ttc.


----------



## segolilymama (May 23, 2012)

Reminder if this is your first baby, your body may produce less hormones in the beginning (thus the negative tests) - keep your fingers crossed, and I will too!


----------



## LizzieStewbutt (Jun 3, 2012)

I am also interested in the outcome because I am in the same boat.

BFN's almost 2 weeks from when I thought AF was due. I went off BC at Thankgiving, normal cycle Dec. THEN, I had a funky cycle in Jan. with one normal AF and a second one mid month that was brown and clotty for almost a week. I, then, didn't have another AF until the very end of February, which was very light. I chalk that all up to the stress of my impending deployment to 'Stan.

Anyways, I got pregnant mid month March, and that ended in a chemical pregnancy ....O'd again in May...got pregnant again with no cycle in between. The blood test showed that I was/am very freshly pregnant, hence no AF. But I can't get a BFP?!

I still seem to have symptoms. Appt isn't until next week, and I realize that's the only thing that will give me the confirmation that I need. I am praying obsessively that everything is ok and that lil' bean is growing aggressively.

Any peace of mind is appreciated. Yoga is helping...i guess. lol


----------



## anais3500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok hello I am new here so here is my brief introduction. I am 28 my DH is 33 and we have a 4 year old daughter. We concieved her on our first try. This time around and 1 year of trying we have had no luck. This cycle we BD'ed 2 x a day to make sure we got something. I have been having crazy symptoms starting from 3 dpo such as crazy dull pain on the left side. these have been occuring ever since then and even now at 17 dpo. I also been urinating like crazy for the past 3 days having weird headches and breast tenderness like no other. I have tested at 12 dpo and 16 dpo still







. This morning I was for sure it was coming as the pain was so much like AF still nothing. I guess what I am trying to say is has anyone ever gotten their







after getting BFN results


----------



## chocolatechip (Sep 20, 2012)

*anais*, I don't have personal experience with this (mine was a BFP the first time I checked), but I have heard of many women who get BFNs at first because their hCG hormone levels haven't risen enough yet and that's what the pregnancy tests measure. With the symptoms you describe, it might just be that you need to wait a few more days before testing again. Though it's also possible you just have something odd going on this cycle. Do you know how many days post-ovulation you usually have before your cycle starts?


----------



## anais3500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello Chocolatechip,

I am usually a 28-29 day cycle. Bad news is that AF cam down yesterday with vengance. I almost want to give up even trying. It is do depressing to keep seeing







after







all the time. I even tried preseed which had rave reviews 5 cycles ago and nothing. I am just starting to feel like it is never going to happen for me. I feel crushed when my daughter says " mommie i want a brother or sister" it breaks my heart







.


----------



## chocolatechip (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish you all the luck! I do know that after a year of trying without conceiving, doctors are willing to run some tests to see if you have any underlying medical issues. It might just be that you had some hormone levels change or something since the last time, and your body's having a hard time making it stick. I hope you find the answer!


----------



## anais3500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Chocolatechip thanks. I am really thinking about going to see a specialist but I am afraid to hear bad news.


----------



## chocolatechip (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, there's a lot of news that might be not-a-perfect-world news, but at the same time be totally treatable, maybe even without that much effort. I know, for me, sometimes imagining what the worst thing is that could happen is way worse than going and actually finding out what the answer is. And once I know, I can figure out what to do next!


----------

